# Dayton experts--check this ebay frame



## sam (Jul 19, 2006)

Check this frame out on ebay---is it a dayton?The sprocket is same as the Dayton shown in "Classic American Bicycles"by Jay Pridmore.And didn't Dayton use a botton badge once that attached with a hole in the head tube?

http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-BALLOON-TIR...645QQihZ020QQcategoryZ420QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

something to look at anyway---not mine etc---sam


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 19, 2006)

yeah I saw that frame on ebay, and when I was searching through nostalgic I came upon that bike http://nostalgic.net/arc/bicycles/1935 Dayton Firestone 1.jpg a 35 dayton firestone


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 20, 2006)

ok, you got my curiosity up and here is what I have found in the literature I have. it is definitely a Huffman bike, correct fork, truss rods, and sprocket. that frame style was new in 1934 when Huffman started putting out bikes and was only used through 1935 except in 1936 when it was offered as the Firestone Fleetwood Standard most likely a leftover from the previous year sold cheaper than the Supreme. it most likely wasn't a Dayton or Huffman because the hole would show through those badges. it has head badge holes like regular so my guess is that the large hole is due to them not re-tooling for that model and using the same head tube for all frames and the 1936 Safety Streemlined model had a headlight mounted on the head tube and the wires were run inside the frame to the battery pack in front of the rear fender. this leads me to tend toward the Firestone for several reasons. first the Safety Streamlined came out in 1936, second the Firestone headbadge would easily cover the hole, thirdly most of the early Huffmans you find are Firestones, they probably sold more than Huffman did by them selves. remember Huffman only started selling bikes in 1934, while Firestone was a big retailer by that time. if not Firestone it could have been one of the many other names Huffman used. my literature isn't exactly complete. either way it would be a really cool resto or rider since it is a 26" balloon tire motor bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey, Lookie what I just bought 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...40018280455&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1


----------

